
Foxconn is confusing the hell out of Wisconsin - ejstronge
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/10/18296793/foxconn-wisconsin-location-factory-innovation-centers-technology-hub-no-news
======
Analemma_
Here’s a rule of thumb I’ve come up with: whenever a politician or industry
lobbyist says that some policy will create/destroy X jobs, divide X by 100 to
get the real number. You’d be amazed how consistently accurate it is.

------
devoply
With a name like Foxconn what could possibly go wrong. If I were the FBI I
would start looking into what was actually going on behind the scenes and the
politicians involved. This seems much deeper than merely waffling on stuff.
Also this is not China, it's Taiwan.

------
tibbydudeza
Utterly hilarious ... come on Wisconsin ... cheese yes but AI ???.

~~~
generalpf
Not just AI but AI 8K + 5G!

~~~
_Schizotypy
Wondering why they didn't throw "quantum" in there too

